# Clandestine Laboratory Investigations



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Clandestine Laboratory Investigations

Course Length: 2 days (16 hours)
MCTFT Coordinator: Luke Newman (727-865-2611)

Day one of this course is designed to provide first responders with the knowledge to recognize and survive a clandestine lab encounter. Day two of this course progresses to provide law enforcement officers with more in-depth information on proven investigative techniques, technical and legal issues involved with seizing clandestine laboratories. Agencies hosting this course are encouraged to invite other local first responders to day one only of this session (Fire, EMS, Probation and Parole, Corrections, Division of Family Services, Social Services, Department of Environmental Protection, Victim Advocates, etc.). 

Course Objectives 

Define clandestine laboratories. 
Identify first responder actions. 
Identify the drugs that are manufactured in clandestine laboratories. 
Understand the history and effects of methamphetamine. 
Describe the hazards, prevalent methods and trends in methamphetamine production. 
Assure compliance with state and federal regulations. 
Describe investigative techniques used in locating the clan lab. 
Understand evidence collection techniques needed for a successful prosecution. 
Understand case and statutory laws pertinent to clan lab cases. 
Identify information needed for a search warrant. 
Overview of topics 

Clandestine Lab Overview 
Methamphetamine Facts 
Clandestine Lab Recognition 
Methamphetamine Manufacturing 
First Responder Actions 
Agency Responsibilities 
Investigative Techniques 
Raid Considerations 
Evidence Collection 
Legal Issues 
To register for a class, call the contact listed with that class below: 

12/7/2005 8238 BURLINGTON, VT JOHNTHIBODEAU 802-846-4206


----------

